# servlet-mapping führt zu 404-Fehlern



## ratnalein (9. Feb 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe aktuell einen Servlet mittels @ApplicationPath definiert:

```
@ApplicationPath("resources")
public class RatnasServlet extends Application {

   @Override
   public Map<String, Object> getProperties() {
      Map<String, Object> returnValue = new HashMap<String, Object>();
      Object generatorConfig = new MakroprozessWadlGeneratorConfig();
      returnValue.put("jersey.config.server.wadl.generatorConfig", generatorConfig);
      returnValue.put("jersey.config.server.provider.classnames", "org.glassfish.jersey.media.multipart.MultiPartFeature");
      return returnValue;
   }

}
```

Diesen Servlet kann ich auch erfolgreich deployen auf WebLogic.  Der Servlet soll den Request von JAX-Webservice-Aufruf(en) empfangen.  Den Servlet deklariere ich in web.xml wie folgt:

```
<servlet>
    <display-name>RatnasServlet</display-name>
    <servlet-name>de.ratnas.aktivitaet.bestellung.RatnasServlet</servlet-name>
</servlet>
```

Nun möchte ich gerne <servlet-mapping> verwenden.  Ich weiss nicht, warum folgendes servlet-mapping mir einen 404-not-found-Fehler spuckt.  Laut Googlen ist das ein Zeichen dass der Webservice nicht gefunden werden kann.  Der WS hat den Namen 'lese'.



```
<servlet-mapping>
     <servlet-name>de.ratnas.aktivitaet.bestellung.RatnasServlet</servlet-name>
     <url-pattern>/resources/lese</url-pattern>
 </servlet-mapping>
```

Ich kann aber sehen, dass der Servlet die Requests empfangen kann:



Was aber wohl funktioniert, ist, wenn <servlet-mapping> wie folgt aussieht:

```
<servlet-mapping>
     <servlet-name>de.ratnas.aktivitaet.bestellung.RatnasServlet</servlet-name>
     <url-pattern>/resources/*</url-pattern>
 </servlet-mapping>
```




Habt Ihr vielleicht eine Idee, warum ein 404-not-found-Fehler kommt, wenn ich dem Servlet einen dedizierten Webservice zuzuweisen?  Vielen lieben Dank.

Eure Ratna


----------

